# lo suficiente



## Consola

¿Se puede decir "No trabaja lo suficiente"? y si es así... ¿"lo suficiente" es un adverbio?


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
¡BIENVENIDO A LOS FOROS!
Claro que puedes decirlo; y ese "lo suficiente" podría estar funcionando como expresión adverbial aunque en realidad se trata de una sustantivación del adjetivo "suficiente".

Para mí es una forma de decir "el tiempo suficiente", lo que lo convertiría mas bien en un complemento circunstancial.

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo en esta construcción veo una sustantivización del adjetivo *suficiente* que lo habilita para ser OD de _trabajar_. Al no existir el sustantivo abstracto paralelo a *suficiente*, la lengua, ante tal inopia, ofrece un recurso habitual y sistemático que previene neologismos y extranjerismos. El problema con *bastante* y *suficiente* es que se usan más como adverbios que como adjetivos, y de ahí la extrañeza que causa su sustantivación y uso como OD y no como CC que es lo habitual en los adverbios.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

XiaoRoel said:


> Yo en esta construcción veo una sustantivización del adjetivo *suficiente* que lo habilita para ser OD de _trabajar_.


 
No, no es un OD, porque no responde a la pregunta de "¿Qué trabaja?" sino a la de "¿Cuánto trabaja?". Es complemento circunstancial de cantidad o modo.


----------



## Namarne

MarieSuzanne said:


> No, no es un OD, porque no responde a la pregunta de "¿Qué trabaja?" sino a la de "¿Cuánto trabaja?". Es complemento circunstancial de cantidad o modo.


Creo que yo también lo veo así. Al menos no lo percibo como "yo trabajo el hierro", por ejemplo, sino como "trabajo mucho", "trabajo poco", "trabajo lo necesario"...


----------



## XiaoRoel

Es un error común el pensar que el OD siempre responde a la pregunta qué. Lógicamente es así, pero no sintácticamente. Creo que vuestra confusión viene de la semántica, porque formalmente no hay duda de que un sustantivo inmediatamente apuesto a un verbo transitivo activo en español es, a no ser que intervenga alguna figura retórica, es OD como no podría ser menos en una lengua SVO. *Mucho* o *poco* son evidentemente CC, pues son adverbios, clase de palabras cuya función es expresar la circunstancia, pero *lo necesario*, *lo bastante*, etc. son funcionalmente sustantivos y, por tanto, esencialmente sujetos y objetos directos.

Fijaos en la diferencia: Trabajo *suficiente* (CC), trabajo *lo suficiente* (OD).


----------



## Namarne

Pero cada vez que te obligamos a explicarte, XiaoRoel, aprendemos *mucho*.  
Sin embargo, aparte de "pruebas" como responder a la pregunta "¿qué?" o volver la frase a pasiva, también uno tiene la idea de que un verbo transitivo ejerce "algo" sobre su objeto directo, y en esa frase no parece ser así: el trabajo no le hace nada a "lo suficiente", ni "lo suficiente" resulta como un producto suyo. (Como sí sucede con "el hierro"). 

En frases como: "él estudiará latín lo suficiente", ¿entonces habría que decir que hay dos objetos directos?  (Pregunto).


----------



## XiaoRoel

Formalmente, *lo suficiente* en la frase que propones (¡buena trampa saducea!), sería un predicativo del OD, función también propia del sustantivo que funcionalmente cumple una función adjetiva (predicativos y atributos son funcionalmente adjetivos pero por métodos sintácticos).

Me gusta este debate.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

No estoy de acuerdo, XiaoReal. Creo que no estás haciendo un análisis semántico sino gramatical, ateniéndote a la presencia del "lo", que permite sustantivar adjetivos. Pero aquí la función es distinta. Responde a la presencia tácita de "(lo suficiente) para subsistir / para cumplir / etc." Y, dado el significado de "trabajar", como bien dice Namarne, NO es el objeto que recibe la acción, sino un claro complemento circunstancial que explica de qué manera se trabaja.


----------



## Namarne

XiaoRoel said:


> Formalmente, *lo suficiente* en la frase que propones (¡buena trampa saducea!), sería un predicativo del OD, función también propia del sustantivo que funcionalmente cumple una función adjetiva (predicativos y atributos son funcionalmente adjetivos pero por métodos sintácticos).


No, pero trampa ninguna,  yo veía igual "lo suficiente" en una frase que en otra. (Y ni siquiera sé si he entendido muy bien tu última explicación). 
En cualquier caso, y aunque fuera OD, sigo percibiéndolo diferente. (Para mí no recibe la acción directa del verbo. Otra cosa es que esto no sea una buena deficinión de verbo transitivo, todo cambia y mejora, también las definiciones, supongo).  
En cuanto a la cuestión de fijarse en lo semántico, yo pienso que lo formal y lo semántico están muy interrelacionados.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Exactamente, MarieSuzanne:
Estoy eliminando la semántica del análisis funcional. Como hablante yo también siento estas expresiones como circunstancias, pero funcionalmente (sintácticamente), desde mi análisis, no lo son.


----------



## Consola

¡Muchas gracias por unas respuestas tan rápidas y completas! Me han sido muy útiles.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Extraído de la Gramática de Bello:

"Varias otras frases sustantivadas formadas con _lo_ toman asimismo el oficio de *adverbios*: "En la Araucana no hay un solo español que se distinga siquiera _lo bastante_ para que nos quede su nombre en la memoria" .

"Como del mar en resonante playa
las olas se suceden y amontonan,
_lo mismo_ entonces las falanges griegas
una en pos de otra sin cesar marchaban".

Por consiguiente, _lo mismo_, frase sustantiva que significa _la misma cosa que_, pasa a significar _de la misma manera que, así como_, *adverbializándose *uno y otro elemento."


----------



## XiaoRoel

Como puedes ver, Bello, como no podría ser menos en su época, no distingue claramente entre las diversas estructuras de la lengua y confunde la *equivalencia semántica* con la *función* en la frase. No olvides que era preestructuralista.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola de nuevo:
XiaoRoel, he pillado un pequeño detalle: En este caso, el verbo "trabajar" es intransitivo y no lleva complemento directo.
También debo confirmar que, en efecto, todo debe C.D. responder a la pregunta "¿qué?" (o "¿a quién/qué?", para seres animados). 

Mi padre trabaja la madera / ¿Qué trabaja mi padre? _<—El "trabajar" transitivo significa "dedicarse a; dar forma, moldear, transformar, labrar, amasar; influir en, manipular; ejercitar, mejorar". ¡Huy, las posibilidades son muchas!_

La otra manera de comprobar si es un objeto indirecto (y de paso la transitividad del verbo) es pasando la frase a pasiva: "Lo suficiente no es trabajado por él.". De buenas a primeras, no he logrado hallarle un sentido fácil a la frase, por lo que tuve que hacer un pequeño esfuerzo mental para aceptarla.

"Lo suficiente" indica "el grado de intesidad o cantidad suficiente", así que fácilmente funciona como expresión adverbial que se añade a la oración como complemento circunstacial del verbo.

Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Y otra cosa. En _lo suficiente_ *no se está sustantivando* un adjetivo, porque aquí _suficiente_ funciona como adverbio, ya que igual podría decirse _lo suficientemente _(o _lo bastante poco_). Es simplemente un_ lo_ que se utiliza ante adverbios como correlativo de un_ para._


----------



## Luis Albornoz

Hola:

¿Y si en lugar de _lo suficiente_ fuera _un montón_?

_Trabaja un montón = Trabaja mucho_

¿Cómo quedaría el análisis? ¿Igual?


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Exacto, Luis. Lo importante es la función del sintagma, no la forma gramatical que tenga.


----------



## XiaoRoel

A riesgo de ser pesado intentaré explicar prácticamente mi opinión. Para ello partiré de la frase "Juan trabaja suficiente".
Si la analizamos veremos fácilmente el siguiente esquema, normal en español, SUJ-Vbo.intr.-CC. El sujeto es un sustantivo que ejerce una de sus funciones propias, la de sujeto, que por su posición delante de un verbo no pasivo y sin preposiciones ni pausas, es sujeto, como corresponde a una lengua tipo SOV (SUJ-Vbo.-OD). También está claro el CC, ya que un adverbio que no sufra un proceso nominalizador, en el contexto de un verbo marca propiamente el CC (ése es el uso natural del adverbio). El verbo está usado intransitivamente, como sucede a todo verbo transitivo activo (el que puede existir en voz pasiva) que no tiene OD. Creo que hasta aquí en lo fundamental no habrá grandes diferencias interpretativas.

Vayamos al siguiente ejemplo, "Juan trabaja lo suficiente". Mi análisis aquí es el siguiente: SUJ-Vbo.tr.act-OD. Sobre el sujeto vale lo dicho acerca de la frase anterior. El objeto directo es para mí, por estar inmediatamente detrás de un verbo transitivo activo sin estar regido por preposición alguna, el adjetivo sustantivado _suficiente_, por el método de anteponerle el artículo neutro (para mí un verdadero morfema libre que tiene por función principar sustantivizar adjetivos, tal como la serie de morfemas neutros plurales sustantivizaban en latín: serían ambos procesos morfológicos, sintético el latino, analítico el romance). Aunque no se use, como por otro lado sucede en general con la voz pasiva en español, todos entenderíamos *_lo suficiente es trabajado por Juan, _porque cumple las reglas estructurales de la sintaxis española. Todos podemos comprobar, si nos proponemos algunos ejemplos, que las frases no idiomáticas como la anterior, si cumplen las reglas sintácticas, se entienden perfectamente, no así si el solecismo es de construcción.

El fin del lenguaje es la comunicación, en último extremo algo semántico, de significado. Pero la lengua utiliza muchos mecanismos que se entrecruzan y dificultan un análisis formal. Por un lado, los lexemas, por decirlo vulgarmente, los significados en español funcionan dentro de varias estructuras. Dejando a un lado los campos semánticos y los sistemas de denotación, los mensajes se nos aparecen ordenados según una estructura bastante rígida: una serie de  marcas sintácticas como el lugar en la frase y la situación con respecto al verbo, la presencia de preposiciones (para mí morfemas libres cargados semánticamente), la pertenencia a un tipo de clase de palabras (sustantivo, adjetivo, verbo, adverbio), hacen que las palabras proporcionen mensajes inteligibles que posibiliten la comunicación. Además las asociaciones sintácticas, sintagmas y subordinadas, equivalen a clases de palabras y cumplen con sus reglas de construcción. 

Hasta aquí, lo propiamente lingüístico. A todo ello habría que añadir las posibilidades estilísticas de variación que brinda la retórica y las analogías semánticas que permiten muchas construcciones ad sensum, y también mucho análisis ad sensum.

Yo creo que en este caso hay un analisis formal y una serie de analogías entrecruzadas. El hecho de que en español moderno suficiente se usa preferentemente en el habla como adverbio, (tal como bastante) creo que contamina la interpretación formal de la frase (a mí mismo me sucede) y tendemos a una interpretación modal cuantitativa. Incluso entendiendo el verbo en sentido absoluto parece poco económico sustantivizar un adverbio para usarlo como sustantivo con valor adverbial. Aunque estos giros redundantes son propios del habla coloquial. Poniéndonos en purista diríamos que en este sentido adverbial, lo idiomático sería el uso del adjetivo adverbializado suficiente, ya lexicalizado como adverbio propio, mientras que lo estilístico, la variatio expresiva sería la construcción con lo.

Todo esto parece rebuscado e, insisto, yo, como hablante, también olfateo ahí un adverbio.

Perdonad la extensión del mensaje, pero el tema es farragoso. Intenté abreviar pero temo que me haya salido confuso. Estoy a vuestra disposición para cualquier aclaración.


----------



## Milton Sand

MarieSuzanne said:


> Y otra cosa. En _lo suficiente_ *no se está sustantivando* un adjetivo, porque aquí _suficiente_ funciona como adverbio, ya que igual podría decirse _lo suficientemente _(o _lo bastante poco_). Es simplemente un_ lo_ que se utiliza ante adverbios como correlativo de un_ para._


 
Ay, MarieSuzanne, perdona por contradecirte... aunque sólo a medias: Recuerda tu cita de Andrés Bello: "Varias otras frases sustantivadas formadas con lo toman asimismo el oficio de adverbios". 

Es decir, sí es sustantivado porque "suficiente" no es adverbio sino adjetivo y, como dices, funciona como expresión adverbial; así como "un montón", que no es adverbio pero sí puede actuar como expresión adverbial y, ya estábamos de acuerdo, se confirma su función sintáctica de complemento directo.

La expresión "lo suficientemente" requiere un adjetivo al cual modificar: "No trabaja lo suficientemente animado.", de lo contrario la frase nos quedaría 'mocha': "No trabaja lo suficientemente.*×*".

XiaoRoel: 
No te dejes confundir por la elipsis de "-mente" en "suficientemente", que deja a "suficiente" como versión corta del adverbio, y que sólo se ha de usar cuando no confunde. Esto no significa que la palabra "suficiente" sea por definición un adverbio.

Entonces "No trabaja suficiente" es la versión corta de "No trabaja suficientemente". Si ese adverbio modificara a un adjetivo, no podría recortarse: "No trabaja suficiente cómodo.*×*" no tiene sentido, como sí: "No trabaja suficientemente cómodo.".

Ahora bien, podemos tomar "lo suficiente" con el significado de "las suficientes cosas" para darle un empujocito a la teoría de Xiao de que puede funcionar como complemento directo:
No trabaja/talla/esculpe a diario* las suficientes sillas* como para alcanzar la meta de la semana. 
No trabaja/talla/esculpe a diario *lo suficiente* como para alcanzar la meta de la semana. _<—Puesto así, sinembargo, otorga al verbo un "toque" de intransitivo. _

Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Milton Sand said:


> La expresión "lo suficientemente" requiere un adjetivo al cual modificar: "No trabaja lo suficientemente animado.", de lo contrario la frase nos quedaría 'mocha': "No trabaja lo suficientemente.*×*".


 
No me parece que quede trunca, y menos si se añade lo que está tácito: _para..._



> Ahora bien, podemos tomar "lo suficiente" con el significado de "las suficientes cosas" para darle un empujocito a la teoría de Xiao de que puede funcionar como complemento directo:
> No trabaja/talla/esculpe a diario* las suficientes sillas* como para alcanzar la meta de la semana.
> No trabaja/talla/esculpe a diario *lo suficiente* como para alcanzar la meta de la semana. _<—Puesto así, sinembargo, otorga al verbo un "toque" de intransitivo. _
> 
> Saludos


 
En cualquieras de las dos formas, la frase _las suficientes sillas / lo suficiente para_ sigue siendo una subordinada *adverbial* consecutiva, no un complemento directo.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Consola said:


> ¿Se puede decir "No trabaja lo suficiente"? y si es así... ¿"lo suficiente" es un adverbio?


 
Es correcta y 'lo suficiente' es un pronombre (lo) + un adjetivo (suficiente)

Todas las explicaciones dadas anteriormente por los diferentes compañeros del foro, me parecen muy interesantes pero no acabo de encontrar la corrección o incorrección de lo expuesto.

La frase 'Juan trabaja suficiente' es como decir 'Juan trabaja azul'
habría que decir 'Juan trabaja suficientemente' o 'Juan trabaja lo (cantidad,tiempo o modo) suficiente'

A lo que se podría preguntar 'suficiente ¿para?'....poder comer,cansarse,no tener tiempo para divertirse,etc...


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola de nuevo:





MarieSuzanne said:


> No me parece que quede trunca, y menos si se añade lo que está tácito: _para... <—Por supuesto que lo tácito es relevante. Para hacer análisis siempre hay que evidenciar lo tácito o nos volveriamos un ocho . Por eso, en mi ejemplo, no consideré nada tácito._
> 
> En cualquieras de las dos formas, la frase _las suficientes sillas / lo suficiente para_ sigue siendo una subordinada *adverbial* consecutiva, no un complemento directo. _<— Pero mira qué bien funciona esto: "Para alcanzar la meta, *las suficientes sillas fueron trabajadas* por él.". ¿Qué fue trabajado por él? Rta: ¡Las suficientes sillas!_


Pero la subordinada adverbial consecutiva comienza después del "para..." no con "lo suficiente..." y trabaja como un complemento indirecto indicando finalidad más que consecuencia.
Y para apoyar la teoría '_objetodirectista_' de Xiao, el verbo tiene que ser evidentemente transitivo.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

No, la subordinada empieza con _lo suficiente_, igual que cuando dices _tanto... que._


----------



## Milton Sand

No me lo parece del todo, no en mi intención, mira la corrección que hice en mi anterior comentario.
Ah, pero claro, si el verbo fuera intransitivo, sí habría una subordinada adverbial consecutiva exactamente como la viste.Y es que es muy difícil no verla así porque, como aclaré, allí en verbo parece intransitivo y el asunto queda ambiguo. Además utilicé ese "como". Me culpa.


Milton Sand said:


> No trabaja/talla/esculpe a diario *lo suficiente* como para alcanzar la meta de la semana. _<—Puesto así, sinembargo, otorga al verbo un "toque" de intransitivo._


 
Replanteo mi ejemplo para corregir mi error:
No trabaja/talla/esculpe a diario *lo suficiente* para poder alcanzar la meta de la semana. 

Ahí ya ho hay subordinada adverbial consecutiva pero persiste la ambigüedad.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Milton Sand said:


> Replanteo mi ejemplo:
> No trabaja/talla/esculpe a diario *lo suficiente* para poder alcanzar la meta de la semana.
> 
> Ahí ya ho hay subordinada adverbial consecutiva pero persiste la ambigüedad.


 
No veo por qué consideras que cambia, cuando lo único que has hecho es quitar un _como_ que, aunque se use, los lingüistas consideran que es innecesario en este tipo de consecutivas.


----------



## Milton Sand

Replanteo mi ejemplo que se prestó a confusión. Yo lo veo así:

No trabaja/talla/esculpe a diario<—"Trabajar" como transitivo.
las sillas suficientes = lo suficiente <—Complemento directo.
para poder alcanzar la meta de la semana. <—Complemento circunstancial, destino, propósito, meta.

*¿Qué no trabaja?* Rta.: Las sillas suficientes.
*¿Para qué?* Rta.: Para poder alcanzar la meta.

Pero insisto, el verbo tiene que tener claramente carácter transitivo para que "lo suficiente" pueda ser un objeto directo.

Otro: 
No le trabajó los diseños suficientes al cliente y lo perdió. _<—Más fácil de interpretar._
No le trabajó lo suficiente al cliente y lo perdió. _<—Ambigua._
No le trabajó suficiente_[mente]_ al cliente y lo perdió. _<—Más clara ahora._
No trabajó suficiente_[mente]_ al cliente y lo perdió. _<—Otro sentido. El C.D. es el cliente._


----------



## MarieSuzanne

XiaoRoel said:


> Formalmente no hay duda de que un sustantivo inmediatamente apuesto a un verbo transitivo activo en español es, a no ser que intervenga alguna figura retórica, es OD como no podría ser menos en una lengua SVO.


 
Justamente, el problema, como decía Milton, es que aquí_ trabajar_ no es transitivo, como tampoco lo es cuando dices:

_Trabajo un montón._
_Trabajo el día entero._
_Trabajo día y noche._
_Trabajé tres meses._

Son todos sintagmas sustantivos que cumplen función de complemento circunstancial.


----------



## Namarne

MarieSuzanne said:


> Justamente, el problema, como decía Milton, es que aquí_ trabajar_ no es transitivo, como tampoco lo es cuando dices:
> _Trabajo un montón._


Así es. Justamente en este ejemplo se ve la diferencia entre el uso de trabajar como transitivo ("trabajo un montón de arcilla", es decir, lo moldeo) e intransitivo ("trabajo un montón", entiéndase como CC de cantidad o de tiempo).


----------



## XiaoRoel

Sigo creyendo que es un engaño semántico. El significado de montón hace que lo situéis en la órbita de los complementos de cantidad o tiempo, pero en el fondo es como si pusierais un montón de horas, o un montón de trabajo, es decir lo que completa primariamente el significado del verbo, es decir, un OD de un verbo transitivo. Hasta creo que es posible que de expresiones con acustivo interno tipo "trabajar un montón de trabajo" la elipsis del CN se haya extendido a los demás casos.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

¿Y con qué elipsis explicas los otros ejemplos: _Trabajo el día entero / día y noche / tres meses_?


----------



## Namarne

XiaoRoel said:


> Sigo creyendo que es un engaño semántico.


Pero esto es tanto como decir que no es ningún engaño semántico, o que uno se deja engañar por las formas. Como tiene en apariencia forma de objeto directo (artículo más sustantivo), _es _objeto directo. Yo no entiendo muy bien esta argumentación, me parece muy simplificadora. 
"El año próximo" puede ser sujeto, puede ser complemento circunstancial de tiempo y seguramente otras funciones, a pesar de tener siempre esa forma. 

Tampoco soy ningún entendido y no me atrevo a ir más allá, pero justamente la existencia de esa distinción entre "trabajar" como transitivo y como intransitivo, me hace ver una clara diferencia de sentido, de significado (semántica, cierto, pero ¿y qué?): 

_Trabajo el día entero._ 

¿Es que acaso "labro" el día? Sí, metafóricamente podría ser que uno con su trabajo diario dé forma a ese día, pero ya estamos en lo mismo, sin esa diferencia entre transitivo e intransitivo, no sería posible la metáfora, y está claro que ahí entenderíamos una metáfora (al usarlo de forma transitiva).


----------



## XiaoRoel

No hay problema, en esos casos son verdaderos CC ya que los sustantivos referentes a las medidas de tiempo por su fuerte semántica temporal se usan normalmente como adverbios, como auténticos ablativos latinos.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

XiaoRoel said:


> No hay problema, en esos casos son verdaderos CC ya que los sustantivos referentes a las medidas de tiempo por su fuerte semántica temporal se usan normalmente como adverbios, como auténticos ablativos latinos.


 
Pues _un montón_ y _lo suficiente_ están en el mismo caso, pues significan _un montón de tiempo_ y _el tiempo suficiente_.


----------



## XiaoRoel

No creo que sea así, para mí _un montón_ se refiere a la cantidad de trabajo, lo mismo que _suficiente_.

En este camino podemos seguir debatiendo ad infinitum y todos con su razón, desde el punto de vista del significado, de lo que entendemos, de la semiótica, estamos ante algo sentido como CC. Desde el punto de vista del significante, de la estructura de lo que decimos, de la sintaxis, estamos ante un OD.

No quiero aburriros más, ni ser pesado o quedar como un  terco. Creo que argumentos hay de sobra y cada cual puede sacar sus propias conclusiones. 

Muchas gracias por el interés en el debate y por haberme aguantado.

Xiao Roel


----------



## MarieSuzanne

XiaoRoel, has olvidado la prueba del reemplazo pronominal. ¿O es que _Trabaja un montón _lo convertirías en _*Lo* trabaja_? Desde luego, creo que ningún hispanohablante te entendería en este caso. Todos preguntaríamos qué material u objeto trabaja la persona en cuestión. 

Y, respecto a tu interpretación (forzadísima, a mi entender) de _lo suficiente _como predicativo en aquella frase que tenía otro CD, ¿cómo harías con una frase como _Me atrae un montón_? ¿Serías capaz de decir que _un montón_ es un predicativo del CD _me_?

Por otra parte, no puedo aceptar que exista una disparidad entre un análisis sintáctico basado en el significado y otro basado en el significante, como tú dices. A mi juicio, si hay una disparidad es porque en alguno de los dos hay un yerro y, puesto que es el tuyo el que distorsiona el significado transmitido (que, al fin al cabo, es el objeto de la comunicación), es evidente que tu premisa de que un sintagma sustantivo sólo puede ser sujeto, CD o CI es errónea.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Sin querer retomar el debate, MarieSuzanne, creo que es fácil ver que en *me atrae un montón* el OD ya está ocupado por *me*, por tanto *un montón* si puede ser entendido, y debe, como CC.

Es posible que peque de formalismo, pero a mí me funciona. Seguir el debate sería estar mareando la perdiz y, seguramente, aburriendo a los restantes foreros. Con tus premisas tu análisis es correcto, con las mías el mío.

De todos modos, si crees que seguir el debate puede enriquecer la información común, con mucho gusto seguiría debatiendo.

Un saludo,

Xiao Roel


----------



## MarieSuzanne

XiaoRoel said:


> Sin querer retomar el debate, MarieSuzanne, creo que es fácil ver que en *me atrae un montón* el OD ya está ocupado por *me*, por tanto *un montón* si puede ser entendido, y debe, como CC.


 
  Perdona que insista, XiaoRoel. Pero sigo sin entender por qué, si en esta frase aceptas que "un montón" es complemento circunstancial (pese a la premisa que diste de las 3 funciones posibles de un sintagma sustantivo), no lo aceptas también en la frase _trabajo un montón_, entendiendo "trabajo" como intransitivo, en lugar de pretender una función transitiva para el verbo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

No hay nada que perdonar, ¡faltaría más!

Aquí veo *un montón* como CC, porque las funciones primarias están cubiertas. Bien es verdad que el sujeto no está expreso. Supongo que el contexto supliría la información permitiendo la elipsis (si así no fuese, ¡entonces *un montón* tendría que ser entendido como sujeto!). No olvidemos el esquema primario de la oración transitiva activa en español: SUJ-Vbo.tr.act-OD (con o sin el morfema libre *a*). Cubiertas las funciones de SUJ o OD, otras funciones, Pred., OI y CN, tienen unas marcas rígidas (*a/para* para el OI, de para el CN; lugar en la frase) y, en su caso, pueden depender de la semántica verbal (verbos que exigen OI, como _dar, entregar_; otros que exigen Pred. del OD, como _considerar_, _nombrar_ para un cargo, etc.).

Una vez eliminadas estas posibilidades sólo queda el CC, un auténtico saco sin fondo, en el que son fundamentales las preposiciones, pero no necesariamente cuando las palabras tienen una cierta característica semántica relacionada con la medición del tiempo o con conceptos referidoa a la cantidad.

Un saludo.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

De acuerdo, pero ¿por qué insistes en creer que hay que "cubrir" la función de CD con _trabajar_, cuando éste es mayormente intransitivo?


----------



## XiaoRoel

La mayoría de las acepciones del verbo son transitivas (las nueve entradas como intransitivo del DRAE son usos de una sola acepción principal) y en presencia de algo que puede ser OD, yo siempre lo entendería como transitivo que, lógicamente, puede tener pasiva: ahí tienes como muestra el participio pasivo _trabajado_. Yo creo que este verbo es, funcional y formalmente un transitivo (puede usarse en pasiva) que, como todo transitivo, cuando aparece en contextos sintácticos sin OD, adquiere un valor intransitivo con el correspondiente cambio de sentido y con el constante apelo a regímenes prepositivos para completar su significado.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

XiaoRoel said:


> La mayoría de las acepciones del verbo son transitivas (las nueve entradas como intransitivo del DRAE son usos de una sola acepción principal)


 
Hay dieciocho entradas en total, por lo que en todo caso estarían igualadas. Y, si se descuentan las últimas dos (exclusivas del deporte y de un uso coloquial venezolano), las transitivas son menos. Pero, sobre todo, es una cuestión de frecuencia de uso. Basta echar una ojeada a las acepciones intransitivas para ver que son, con mucho, las más utilizadas. Por otra parte, en la famosa frase en cuestión, todos (hasta tú mismo) entendíamos el verbo como intransitivo.


----------



## dosdemayo

Hola a todos, Que estén pasando un lindo día. 

Me gustaría seguir con este hilo para resolver mi curiosidad sobre 'lo antes posible' y 'lo más pronto posible'.

Veo que 'lo suficiente' significaría suficientemente, un adverbio. 
Entonces 'lo antes posible' y 'lo más pronto posible' también son expresiones adverbiales aunque tienen estructura de 'lo + ...'?
Es que antes sí sabía de la sustantivación por medio de 'lo + adjetivo' pero no de la adverbiación. 

Les agradezco de antemano por ayudarme.


----------



## jasonpaleteiro

Llego tarde a este debate, pero quiero hacer una pequeña aportación. El fallo fundamental que veo en la argumentación de XiaoRoel es que no conmuta la expresión "lo suficiente" con verbos intransitivos para saber si la función es adverbial o sustantiva. En una frase como "La nieve no cuajó" su sentido resulta completo porque el verbo no rige objeto alguno. Si a la oración le añadimos el sintagma en cuestión "La nieve no cuajó lo suficiente" el verbo sigue sin regir objeto puesto que la acción de la nieve sigue recayendo sobre sí misma, es decir, no ha cambiado su carácter intransitivo, por tanto la expresión "lo suficiente" tiene que tener una función adverbial.


----------

